

Hackers pierce network with jerry-rigged computer mouse - bhartzer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/27/mission_impossible_mouse_attack/
The Teensy microcontroller programmed by the Netragard hackers was programmed to wait 60 seconds after being plugged in to a computer and then enter commands into its keyboard that executed malware stored on the custom-built flash drive snuck into the guts of the Logitech mouse. To squelch warnings from McAfee antivirus, which was protecting the customer's PCs, the microcontroller contained undocumented exploit code that subverted the program's dialogue boxes to evade detection.
======
bhartzer
Beware of marketing schwag sent to you.

